

Darwin's Beagle library - evo_9
http://darwin-online.org.uk/BeagleLibrary/Beagle_Library_Introduction.htm

======
vibragiel
Thanks to this wonderful resource I've been keeping a personal Twitter for Mr.
Darwin for almost two years, narrating his voyage in "real time" (and in
Spanish). He's in Chile right now, but he's having some vacation, coinciding
with mine ;)

[http://twitter.com/DarwinViaje](http://twitter.com/DarwinViaje)

------
xxxmadraxxx
"....The online Beagle library now allows anyone to see the amazing range of
visual imagery that Darwin poured over during the voyage..."

I think you mean "pored"

------
fatjokes
For a minute there I thought he kept a detailed library of beagles the way he
kept them for finches. I must admit I'm a bit disappointed.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://www.theverge.com/2014/7/18/5914497/darwin-personal-
co...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/7/18/5914497/darwin-personal-collection-
transcribed-online), which points to this.

